# Do animals have a Personality Type? mbti for animals, personality type for beasts



## curiousel (Jan 3, 2010)

*Do animals have a Personality Type? mbti for animals, personality type of beasts*

From observation I think they do have a personality, is it possible to categorize an animal personality type.
For example dogs and cats?


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

ASPCA personality typing. 

Cats:

ASPCA | Feline-ality

ASPCA | Meet the Feline-alities

Dogs:

http://www.aspca.org/adoption/meet-your-match/canine-ality-101.aspx

ASPCA | Meet the Canine-alities


----------



## curiousel (Jan 3, 2010)

interesting...


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I do believe that animals have personalities,they are all individual and have their own traits and behaviours.I have 4 cats and a dog and I think that I can type a couple of them.

MY male cat Junior is an ISFJ I think as he always seems to look after the other cats and has been known to become depressed at certain times.When this happens he withdraws into himself and often bites and scratches himself and suffers from feline eczema.Eczema is known to be caused by stress and anxiety in humans so I am sure this is also the case in animals.

I think my female cat Tippy is an ESFJ.She is nurturing and affectionate but likes to go out and have her fun and adventure.She has had 2 litters and she just naturally adapted to the role of motherhood.She is very protective of her kittens and whenever our dog goes near them,Tippy gets very agreessive and maternal.

The kittens are very different.One Juno-Mars is very playful and adventurous and is possibly an ESFJ like his mother.The other kitten Bobee-Rae a girl is very quiet and prefers to spend her time sleeping on the window sill catching the sun .I'm not sure what type she would be.I am also not sure what our dog Jessie-Rose is either.She just loves attention and always wants to lick and sniff the kittens.She tends to get easily frightened and doesn't like being left alone.We got her from the animal shelter and don't know how she was treated by her previous owner.She is actually my daughters dog,but seems to have more of a connection with my partner and I.He has a male dog which tends to be a bit of a sook,hence his name Sookey,he tends to stay close to my partner and he has connected well with me also.


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

Eysenck's model is easier to apply on animals


----------



## letsride (Dec 22, 2009)

According to Cesar Millan (Dog Whisperer), what humans usually mistake for personality in dogs is actually just different levels of energy.


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

letsride said:


> According to Cesar Millan (Dog Whisperer), what humans usually mistake for personality in dogs is actually just different levels of energy.


Replace dogs by humans/

According to Cesar Millan (Dog Whisperer), what humans usually mistake for personality in humans is actually just different levels of energy.

Dogs and humans are essentially the same, heaps of flesh and bone. Am I introvert/extrovert because of my energy or because I have a personality?

Continuing this nugget of deduction, I am extroverted whenever I am gorged, but introvert whenever I'm hungry.

conclusion:
suck my balls Cesar Millan


----------



## letsride (Dec 22, 2009)

Whatever you like to believe is fine, just throwing that viewpoint out there  

Dog and human are both animals (flesh and bone like you say), but from what I understand, our brains are different.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

sly said:


> Replace dogs by humans/
> 
> According to Cesar Millan (Dog Whisperer), what humans usually mistake for personality in humans is actually just different levels of energy.
> 
> ...


He's actually smart because if he would be throwing MBTI kind of stuff for animals around in his programs nobody would watch his show and think he's a moron. Keeping it simple is the right thing to do so that every moron with a dog out there can understand what to do. Keep in mind that most of the people that need his help are morons. (In my opinion, if you treat a dog like it's a human, you are a moron, and from watching his shows, that what 99% of the people with dog problems, do.)


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

letsride said:


> Whatever you like to believe is fine, just throwing that viewpoint out there
> 
> Dog and human are both animals (flesh and bone like you say), but from what I understand, our brains are different.


They are different only in the sense that human brains are further developed than dog brains. But strange as it may sound, dogs and humans have one language that both speak. The difference is that dogs understand it much better than most humans do. I am talking about body language here.

Just pay attention to people saying "Sit" to a dog while their body language says: "oh I hope so much he will listen for a change." Dogs think they´re weak and won't listen.


----------



## Cloudlight (Jan 5, 2011)

My dog JakeMoose is a textbook ISTJ (Not the good rule abiding kind...he is unhealthy in his type, therefore he is douche)
My friends' gf's dog, Maggie, is an annoying-as-hell clingy ENFP.
The ferret I know is an ESFP, and the Hamsters I know are XXXX's. (read: prolly too boring and dumb to be typed)

Animal typing is serious business.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Cat # 1 is an typical ISTP ( annoying as hell and has no clue how to listen 
Cat # 2 is an INTJ ( quiet and grumpy on a good day ) 

My horses are a mixture of ENFP, ISTJ, ESFP, INFJ and INFP. They all bring something wonderful, and amazing.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/18763-what-your-pets-personality-type.html

^Had a thread about it. Love this topic.


----------



## empathetic (Aug 10, 2020)

AussieChick said:


> I do believe that animals have personalities,they are all individual and have their own traits and behaviours.I have 4 cats and a dog and I think that I can type a couple of them.
> 
> MY male cat Junior is an ISFJ I think as he always seems to look after the other cats and has been known to become depressed at certain times.When this happens he withdraws into himself and often bites and scratches himself and suffers from feline eczema.Eczema is known to be caused by stress and anxiety in humans so I am sure this is also the case in animals.
> 
> ...


Your dog is INFP  But then again these are just normal tendeencies like mother cares kids and even elder sibling. New baby is afraid. Thanks for ur observations.


----------



## ShiitakeK (Nov 24, 2020)

I don't think they have personality types but things they do that would probably make them seem that they have personality type. Like rats can be ENTP and dogs can be ESFJ


----------

